# mettre des documents sur ipod touch



## sioux (10 Octobre 2009)

bonjour,
je cherche à mettre des fichiers (pdf, txt, doc, xls) sur mon ipod touch et pouvoir les lire dessus quand j'en ai besoin.
j'utilise pour l'instant discover, mais je ne le trouve pas très souple.
y a-t-il une autre appli ?
merci


----------



## les_innommables66 (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'utilise filemagnet,

Cordialement,

Nicolas


----------



## sioux (10 Octobre 2009)

merci pour l'info.
je viens de voir une démo sur le site de l'éditeur. 
ça semble assez joli, mais est ce assez bien fait pour créer une arborescence de dossiers et s'y déplacer ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h05 ----------

Une autre question pour toi Nicolas, puisque tu l'as ... est ce que tu peux visualiser les documents xls ?
merci


----------



## les_innommables66 (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Oui, il est simple de glisser des dossiers, ou une arborescence de dossiers.
Je viens de faire un test avec un fichier excel ; ça fonctionne, en tout cas sur un fichier simple (je ne sais pas ce que donne la lisibilité sur un gros fichier ???)

Sinon, j'avais également téléchargé une autre appli qui s'appelle air sharing. En pratique, j'utilise plutôt file magnet, mais ne saurais plus te dire pourquoi.

Cordialement,

Nicolas


----------



## sioux (11 Octobre 2009)

merci pour ces infos,
je crois que je vais l'adopter


----------



## fantax (14 Octobre 2009)

Il y  aussi FileAid qui est bien et grztuit.


----------



## sioux (16 Octobre 2009)

merci pour l'info.
en recherchant ton appli, j'ai trouvé ce test : http://www.igen.fr/test/logiciels/transformez-votre-iphone-en-cle-usb-le-comparatif-234


----------

